
A Googler's Quest to Teach Machines How to Understand Emotions - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/googlers-quest-teach-machines-understand-emotions/
======
thehal84
Interesting stuff, I too taught a machine to understand emotion. It is
challenging work for sure and fun. It's integrated into our Search Engine
Enginuity which uses this as part of its ranking algorithms.
[http://theenginuity.com](http://theenginuity.com)

------
Retra
All this talk about "numbers" is kind of silly. It doesn't do any good to call
something a number if it is only being used nominally.

